# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  افضل ثلاث ساعاااات في رمضان

## meejoo

الساعة الأولى 

(أول ساعة من النهار _ بعد صلاة الفجر)
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في كتاب الأذكار 
(إعلم أن أشرف أوقات الذكر في النهار الذكر بعد صلاة الصبح ).
وأخرج الترمذي عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من صلى الفجر في جماعة ثم قعد يذكر الله حتى تطلع الشمس ثم صلى ركعتين كانت له كآجر حجة وعمرة تامة تامة تامة )رواه الترمذي وقال حديث حسن .
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى الغداة جلس في مصلاه حتى تطلع الشمس حسناء .
ونص الفقهاء على استحباب استغلال هذه الساعة بذكر الله تعالى حتى تطلع الشمس وفي الحديث(آللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها ).
لذا يكره النوم بعد صلاة الصبح لأنها ساعة تقسم فيها الأرزاق فلاينبغي النوم فيها بل احيائها بالذكر والدعاء وخاصة أننا في شهر رمضان الذي فيه يتضاعف الأجر والثواب .




الساعة الثانية

 

(آخر ساعة من النهار _قبل الغروب)

هذه الساعة الثمينة تفوت على
المؤمن الصائم غالباً بالانشغال بإعداد الإفطار والتهيء له وهذا لاينبغي لمن حرص على تحصيل الأجر فهي لحظات ثمينة ودقائق غالية .. هي من أفضل الأوقات للدعاء وسؤال الله تعالى _ فهي من أوقات الاستجابة .
كما جاء في الحديث ( ثلاث مستجابات :دعوة الصائم .. ودعوة المظلوم .. ودعوة المسافر )رواه الترمذي.
وكان السلف الصالح لأخر النهار أشد تعظيماً من أوله لأنه خاتمة اليوم والموفق من وفقه الله لاستغلال هذه الساعة في دعاء الله .




الساعة الثالثة 

( وقت السحر) .
السحر هو الوقت الذي يكون قبيل الفجر قال تعالى (والمستغفرين بالأسحار ).
فاحرص أخي الصائم على هذا الوقت الثمين بكثرة الدعاء والاستغفار حتى يؤذن الفجر ، وخاصة أننا في شهر رمضان فلنستغل هذه الدقائق الروحانية فيما يقوي صلتنا بالله تعالى.
قال تعالى حاثاً على اغتنام هذه الساعات الثمينة بالتسبيح واتهليل :
( وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى).وقال تعالى : (وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن الليل فسبحه وأدبار السجود ).
قال الحسن البصري رحمه الله : ( الدنيا ثلاثة أيام أما أمس فقد ذهب بما فيه .. وأما غداً فلعلك لاتدركه .. وأما اليوم فلك فاعمل فيه ).

ّ..باالتـــوفيــقــ..ّ 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## pink 7

جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ,,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج ,,,

----------


## $مريومه$

يزاج الله خير ,,,,

----------


## meejoo

مشكوووورين على المرور

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

يزاج الله خير ,,,, والله نحنا غافلين عن ها الشي

----------


## ريم نادر

يزاج الله خير على الطرح

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

يزاج الله خير ,,,, موضوع قيـــــــــــم الصراحه

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

يزاج الله خير ,,,,

----------


## بنت عهد

بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## sarah1944

جزاج الله الف خير حبوبه

----------


## عفاري80

يزاج الله خييييييييير

----------


## عووود33

جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ,,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج........................

----------


## mazooon

جزاجكي الله خير يااختي 
وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج

----------


## روح الأدهم

يزاااااااااااااااج الله الف خيييييييييييييير يالغاااااااااليه صدق نورتينا بهالمعلومات وفي ميزان عسناااتج يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## P!nk Cat

اللهم ارزق كاتبة الموضوع مغفرتك بلا عذاب وجنتك بلا حساب ورؤيتك بلا حجاب

----------


## النوركله33

بارك الله فيج اختي ومشكورة انج نبهتينا لهالاوقات عسب نستغلها

----------


## meejoo

مشكووووووووووووورين على المروووووووووووووور 



نورتوا 

اسعدني وجودكم

----------


## أم أسما

يزاج الله خير ,,,, موضوع قيـــــــــــم

----------


## ((غلا-روحي))

يزاج الله خير الغالية ومبروك عليكم الشهر  :Smile:

----------


## meejoo

الله يبارك فيكم

----------


## أم غـلا

جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم شماء

> جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ,,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج ,,,

----------


## Dantail_85

مشكوره عالموضوع القيم ,, في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## Emy24

جزاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## كيويــهـ

يزااج الله الف خير ..

----------


## متواضعة لربي

جزاك اللة كل خير

----------


## meejoo

مشكوووووووورين على المروررر

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

مشكورة وايد 
اللهم اعتق رقابنا ورقاب المؤمنين والمؤمنات من النار

----------


## شماني2008

:Sob7an: مشكوووووووووووووووووووره يالغاليه  :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## meejoo

نورتوا يالغلا

----------


## ام ميثاني..

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم رو رو

كثر الله من أمثالج الغاليه

والله لا يحرمنى منج

سلملم

----------


## meejoo

ام رورو نورتي يالغالية

----------


## لطوف حرم رشود

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## BenT Flan

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## أم ذيـاب

*بـــــــــــــارك الله فيـــــج أختي .. 

ويارب اجعلنا ممن يستغلون أوقات الاجابة*

----------


## اناحلوة

يزاج الله خير
موضوع قيـــــــــــم

----------


## M!Ss AD

* جزاج الله الف خير الغالية*

----------


## meejoo

يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## ريم الشامس

جزااااج الله خير اختي الكريمه ,,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج ,,,

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

جزاج الله الف الف الف خير
يسلموا

----------


## meejoo

يسلمو على المرور
: )

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

جزاكي الله كل خير اختي

----------


## طيرالحبارى

يزاج الله الجنة..

----------


## اللندنيه

يزاج الله خيير..

----------

